
The Wisdom And/or Madness of Crowds - BerislavLopac
https://ncase.me/crowds/
======
symlock
Crowds can't have "wisdom" by nature of the averaging that must occur for
binary choices/responses from a crowd.

"Knowledge of the Crowd" is the correct phrase as the storage capacity +
experience is greater the larger the crowd.

In other words, you can use a crowd to ask questions that the whole does not
need to answer: " _Has anyone every done X before?_ " but you cannot use them
to ask questions they all should reply to: " _Do you all want to do X?_ "

------
everdev
Brilliant UI.

What about contrarian nodes though? I insist on meditating and not drinking
even though my connections around me do the opposite. It feels almost like a
challenge and I wonder if they all joined me if I'd feel less attached to
those ideas.

------
empath75
Very well done. I'd like to see some puzzles with good and bad contagions at
the same time, though. Because as it is, if you're optimizing for wisdom,
you're also optimizing for binge drinking.

------
seccess
This is super cool to play around with and really illustrative.

One thing I noticed about the game is that I was able to "solve" some puzzles
by accident when I went to erase a set of edges at once. I guess at some step
during removing edges the puzzle was solved, but the game both registered the
puzzle was complete AND applied the rest of the erasures afterwards. This lead
to me moving to the next screen when the network didn't satisfy the
requirement, so I didn't get to see the actual solution.

I would recommend changing the game so that it either waits for the user to
let go of the mouse button (ie all the edits are applied before checking for
correctness), or ignoring edits for a set period of time after the solution is
found.

------
talkingtab
Very interesting and helpful. It would be nice to have an "answer page" since
I was at times struggling with how to get the answer. But really good! thanks!

------
cs702
This is a _fantastic_ interactive introduction to networks that anyone can
understand.

It deserves to be seen by as many people as possible.

